# The New TTC546



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

Picked her up on wednesday from AFN Reading new showroom. There she was, just waiting in the showroom to be driven out. 

Brand new Boxster S in special order colour - Polar Silver














































Spec:

Porsche Boxster S

Polar Silver - Special order paint
Metropole Blue hood
Metropole Blue interior
18" Carrera wheels
Painted Roll bars - Polar Silver
Painted Rear Centre Console - Polar Silver
Aluminium handbrake and gearshift
PSM (Porsche Stability Management) 
PCM (Porsche Communications Management - Sat Nav)
PCM phone module
Bose
6 CD changer
Cruise Control
Wind Deflector
Heated seats
Litronics

Chris
(still have fond memories of the TT)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Very nice Chris. Lucky git  ;D

Damian


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Traitor! get back to the Boxa forum 

Simon


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

8) Very, very nice  8)

I've been playing around on the Boxster configurator site recently - your car is more or less exactly the same spec that I would choose - Boxter S, Silver with the metropole blue interior and hood, and the upgraded 18" alloys!

Once you get to know the car, may be you could give us you opinions on the driving experience, and if Â it's worth the extra Â£***** over a TT Â


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

GORGEOUS colour choice man - nice one! :-*

I love the alloys too. This is easily one of the nicest looking boxsters I have seen - some of them look positively ugly to me.

My friend has a C4 and said that the sat nav system in it is really basic and crap compared to just about everything else out there.. would love to hear your thoughts on this after you have lived with it for a while.

phoTToniq.

p.s. my question is purely academic - porsche is mucho money


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I am going to go against the grain........but.......I am sorry.......that car is RANK...... :-/

I am of course available to give a translation of RANK if required.

Sorry Chris - some Poxters I have seen are ok - but.....


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Come on, you can't just say 'rank', you need to justify your thoughts, tell us why.

Chris did a decent write up a while ago comparing his old 2.7 Boxster to his TT.

If you want my personal opinion, as to whether my car (2.7 Litre Boxster) is worth the extra Â£***** over a TT - the brutally honest (IMHO) answer is no Â 

Simon


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - I have never driven a Boxster so I can't make any comment on that but purely going by looks, and i know pics can sometimes not give a true reflection of how something looks in the flesh, but I just don't like the look of that car. I think it looks terrible - I don't know what puts me off more - wheels - colour - or just the design shape - there is something that just puts me off.

Sorry - It looks like stonefish in shape - long(ish) flattened out features. I would not thank you for one, though I would take it and sell it for something else.....


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

No offence taken ... :

You are welcome to come to Bicester and I can promise to turn your views around


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I like this car...but is it really worth all the extra money over the TTR? This car must cost at least 15k more that the TTR and I am not sure it is really worth it.

For this kind of money you could get a 1-2 year old 911.


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

> This car must cost at least 15k more that the TTR


And then some................

Simon


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

Since when did the value of a car need to be compared to a TT? ???

That's like saying is a Zonda worth 1/2 mill? Is a 360 worth 120K? Is it worth the extra buying a suit from a boutique compared to buying from M&S. The discussion is irrelevant

You pays your money and takes your choice.

I enjoyed 18months of TT ownership and wanted something different. Straightforward.

There are huge differences between a TT and a Boxster - mainly in the driving department. Drive one and see. It's a pure drivers experience which the TT does not match up to. Whether you consider the cost of it to be worth it depends on whether you have the money in the first place.

I am happy to take the flack on whether you like Boxsters or not, but please do it on an informed point of view.

I've driven both and owned both.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The TTR and the Boxster have always been classified as competitors.

Thats why I compared them.

I haven't driven a Boxster but I wasn't comparing driving dynamics etc. I have always read that the Boxster is so much better to drive that the TTR anyway.

Enjoy your new car Chris!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

good choice of colour Chris Verrrrrrrry nice  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

> Whether you consider the cost of it to be worth it depends on whether you have the money in the first place.


Why's that then? I hope you're not trying to imply that us 'poor' TT owners couldn't afford your car.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Why's that then? I hope you're not trying to imply that us 'poor' TT owners couldn't afford your car.


I don't think Chris was implying that at all - but if he was, well then he'd be right in my case and probably many others ! *lol* ;D

Damian


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Oh dear this is going downhill.....

I think what chris is saying is that if you were earning Â£100 million a year, and you spent say 40K on a car and didn't really like it, then you wouldn't be bothered. Conversely, if you earn say 30K and spend 30K on a nice TT, but decide to really stretch yourself a year later and buy a car at 40K, and then can't see it as much better than your old one which cost less, you would be more upset than the guy with Â£100 million. Clear as mud eh?

It's the law of diminishing returns:
Buy a Skoda for 10K, and buy a TT for 30K - is the TT 3 times faster, 3 times better handling, 3 times less depreciation (probably ), 3 times more gadgets etc? I think not.

Oh and Chris, I wasn't having a pop at your car - get out there and give it a good thrashing (once it's run in and stops raining)!

Simon


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

I'm in the process of changing from my TTC 225 to a Boxster 2.7! ok so you don't get much in terms of extras for your money compared to the TT but there isn't much out there that I would get as a replacement for the TT apart from the Boxster or maybe M3.

The Boxster does look a lot better in the flesh compared to pictures. Bring on October...!


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

> Buy a Skoda for 10K, and buy a TT for 30K - is the TT 3 times faster, 3 times better handling


That's the point I was making :-/ and probably better put than me.

I'm happy ... so there .. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Buy a Skoda for 10K, and buy a TT for 30K - is the TT 3 times faster, 3 times better handling, 3 times less depreciation (probably ), 3 times more gadgets etc?


This is wrong and irrelevant point.

I am comparing a sports open car to another sports open car!! A TTR to a Boxster. It isn't simply a comparison based on financial terms! Please understand this.

I didn't try to compare a Fabia to a TT because the cars are not the same.

Have you ever seen comparisons like this in the motoring magazines? NO!

Compare the Fabia to the Fiesta but not the TTR.


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

OK, OK. :

Here are my short thoughts on the comparison

TT:-
Great design outside. Fabulous inside. Great designer icon. Performance not as might be expected. Turbo not as smooth as might be expected. Handling to the steering wheel is a little "remote". You don't feel part of the car. Nice options available, although Sat Nav is not as leading edge as some. Some might say it's a tarted up Golf. Not originally designed as a Roadster. Build quality good but can be variable in places.

Boxster:- 
Design shape - Love it or Not. Designed as a Roadster from the start. Good luggage space for a Roadster. Seating makes you feel you are IN the car. Dashboard a little dated, although it is classic. New glass rear screen top better than previous. Handling absolutely superb. Feel the road thru the steering wheel. Rear wheel drive gives plenty of excitement. Optional Stability Management allows some fun before it kicks in. Build quality very good but can suffer from typical soft-top rattles.

The 2.7 is about the same power about as the 225 TT (give or take). It is a much better power delivery though. First gear is quite long, which makes it good for quick starts. 5th is very much motorway cruising mode. 3rd - 4th is where you spend most of my time. It doesn't give you the kick-in-the-back feel as the TT does when accelerating, but then neither does it give you neck-ache from all those turbo kick-ins at all the wrong time. I hated the TT's first-to-second gear change - the turbo always kicked in just at the change which made it very jerky. The Boxster S has a 6 speed box and is spaced fine.

When going from the TT to the Boxster, it took some time for me to get used to the driving style. I've never understood the term "feeling the road" until the Boxster. Now I understand!. You never really felt what the TT was doing when holding the steering wheel - it's all just a little dead. However, the Boxster feeds back the road conditions, the front wheels, right through your fingertips. Sometimes you think that there is too much feel coming through, but when driving in a spirited fashion - this is a real great thrill


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

Some other things:

I never had all the troubles with the TT as other owners seem to have done and I always had good service from my Audi dealer (Keiths of Aylesbury). However, Porsche AFN in Reading, were exceptional in their customer service and the whole buying experience. They were professional, patient and had no problem with test drives. Had a 3.2 S for the whole weekend. They also have a list, which is also on their web site (www.afn.co.uk) of all second hand Porsche's in their entire dealer network. So if you want to buy a car from the Chiswick place and the actual car happens to be in Reading (from their list), there is no problem. I guess it is like any buying experience of high value goods - they must get a lot of tyre-kickers and gawpers in, and so if you are genuine in your interest then they reciprocate.

Used:
The 2.5 is the original Boxster and is a good entry to the Porsche experience. My colleague at work has one and he is more than happy with it.

The 2.7 was the uprated engine to the 2.5 and provided a more power and a cleaner delivery - the engine note was also changed slightly. This car is fantastic and will give huge ownership satisfaction

The 'S' is a 3.2 and everyone raves about it. Uprated brakes as well. If you can afford it then this has the power to thrill. Lower spec 15K mileage examples can be had for 2.7 prices.

I heard that both the 2.7 and 3.2 have had their engines "detuned" a bit as they would compete very well to the 911. Tuning mods include superchargers and better breathing to the engine head. Chipping only adds another 10 - 15bhp.

Overall:
I absolutely love my Boxster. It's got the looks I like, the interior I like, the toys I like, the driving experience and it makes me feel good. It has an excellent reliability record and I have not regretted my decision to change from the TT (as much as I loved my TT)

You are more than welcome to come along and have a drive in mine if you want - genuine offer. I live in Bicester (near Oxford) Â (07771 678628 ) or email whenever.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Chris - Thanks for your excellent appraisal Â 8)

I've just finished reading the Book "TT story" now I really appreciate the effort that Audi put into the TT and why the styling is so AbsoluTTe Â 

Is the Boxster as 'good looking' as the TT ..... I'm still thinking it over Â :-/

Totally agree with you over your comments that the TT driving experience can feel a little 'detached' from the road sometimes. But the TT makes up for that buy offering huge high speed cornering abilities with it's 4WD system! Â It's huge fun, and I love the car, there's no doubt about that Â 

If you don't like Japanese or BMW's, (flame suit at the ready Â ;D) a Boxster seems the only TT alternative to me Â ;D

When is the next generation Boxster (or 'facelift') model due??

I'm still waiting patiently for Audi to get their act together and announce spec and pricing for the V6 DSG TT Â :


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Chris I'm on my way ;D

One thing I would say though is the 1st gear in the Boxster S is very short. I had one as a courtesy car ( 8)) over Xmas and kept hitting the limiter very easily though.

It does feel much more frantic than the 2.7 Boxster, but you TT guys don't want to hear about that.

Simon


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

> When is the next generation Boxster (or 'facelift') model due??


The rumour mill is just as active on this as on the V6 TT ;D. Current rumours are that a new Boxster is due for the '05' model. This will be after the new 911/996 called the 997. Rumours abound of a Turbo, a Coupe version, completely new shape blah, blah. All denied by Porsche of course. The only thing that is certain is that the performance differential between the 911/997 and the Boxster will be increased.

I'm not too bothered. There is always a new model round the corner whenever you buy a car, and 2 years is a way off yet. C'est la vie....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

chris...

great car you are a lucky man 

1 thing i never like about 'em .. the CD storage unit is very Halfords 1990's...........


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris, what a beauty ! (Nice car too )

And Vlastan...you aint got a TTR so you cannot compare. :


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Boxster looks very nice - never driven one myself.
So, you'll be looking to flog that number plate soon, or do you like bumper stickers - 'My previous car was ONLY an Audi TTC' ;D
No disrespect to people that have car models and year letters in their personal number plates, but something to bear in mind when you buy a personal plate - will you always keep that car or do you want to put that 'old' plate on your new car?
I just stuck to my initials and no year on mine and intend to keep it for quite a while.
Mind you, most non-year plates shouldn't lose in value. Maybe you should 'auction' the plate on this forum. Maybe you just want to keep the plate. Maybe you want '477 BOX' for Â£2295. Maybe I should stop waffling on and go-away :-X


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> I'm in the process of changing from my TTC 225 to a Boxster 2.7! ok so you don't get much in terms of extras for your money compared to the TT but there isn't much out there that I would get as a replacement for the TT apart from the Boxster or maybe M3.
> 
> The Boxster does look a lot better in the flesh compared to pictures. Bring on October...! Â


what spec have you ordered sam?

cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The only Boxster I ever drove was the original 2.5 and whetehr or not it would beat a TT away from the lights is largely irrelevant. the driving feeling is much, much better than that of the TT. (Standard cars).

If it wasn't for the fact that we didn't want a soft-top at the time, we would have seriously considered a Boxster.

Having said all that, I still think the TT is the best looking car on the road (until you spend about double).


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

> what spec have you ordered sam?
> 
> cheers
> 
> James


James,
Haven't finalised it yet, but it seems to be growing by the week! Here it is so far:

Seal Grey
Full black leather
Climate
18" Carrera's
Litronics
Small alu pack
alu gear/hand brake
Sport seats (n/c option)
Heated Seats
Wind deflector
Porsche sound system


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

bastard!! ;D

how much if you don't mind me asking? IM with it if you don't wanna tell all!

exactly sort of spec i'd go for apart from maybe basalt black or polar silver

cheers

James


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

what's a Nubian?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

*whisper* Go for the S *whisper*


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I drove a Boxster at the weekend for the first time, & personally, I think it is unfair to compare it to the TT. The TT is a brilliant car, but the Boxster is part of a different way of life.

I was left with a grin from ear to ear after driving it, & it seems every single control is perfect on it.

The one I drove was a 2002, 2.7, with just about everything on it (including sat nav ). I really did fall in love with it, but wanting to move house in the near future means I managed to resist (but only just).

A Porsche is now definitely favourite as replacement for the TT. Every part of the experience was truly special.

As an aside, is it normal for Porsche brakes to feel completely different to all other cars I have driven? The brake pedal felt really firm, with absolutely no slack, & amazing feel. It almost felt like there was no servo assistance...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Interesting observation, by why is it unfair to compare it? Comparing it with a 225 TTR is pretty much making a direct comparison with a car directly in it's class - albeit the price differential can get large depending on options. Never-the-less, they are still both 2 Seater German Roadster's.

It sounds to me like you were saying it's unfair to compare it because basically the Boxster was substantially better !??

Damian


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Interesting observation, by why is it unfair to compare it? Â Comparing it with a 225 TTR is pretty much making a direct comparison with a car directly in it's class - albeit the price differential can get large depending on options. Â Never-the-less, they are still both 2 Seater German Roadster's.
> 
> It sounds to me like you were saying it's unfair to compare it because basically the Boxster was substantially better !??
> 
> Damian


Yes, having now driven one, I would say the Boxster is superior is just about every department (albeit in 40k loaded with extras guise ). The TT did feel significantly quicker, but I guess that was down to the model I drove being Tiptronic...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I still think the TT is a nicer car to be in.

In fact, the TT is probably a nicer car to be in than most other cars on the road.

But sadly it is true, the Porker is a corker to drive.


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

> I still think the TT is a nicer car to be in.


Yep - you guys are going to find it hard swapping to another car, no other car in the world is as nice inside as a TT, or maybe even outside too - it is a classic. 


> In fact, the TT is probably a nicer car to be in than most other cars on the road.


Almost definitely, unless you've got an Enzo!



> But sadly it is true, the Porker is a corker to drive.


Yep - which is why I suffer the 'not as nice as a TT' interior.

Simon


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Yep - you guys are going to find it hard swapping to another car, no other car in the world is as nice inside as a TT, or maybe even outside too - it is a classic.
> Almost definitely, unless you've got an Enzo!
> 
> Yep - which is why I suffer the 'not as nice as a TT' interior.
> ...


Both me & my girlfriend thought the interior of the Boxster was amazing. I am guessing there was an element of 'the grass is always greener...' in it though.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Personally I think the interior of the Boxster is overly criticized - whilst not as nice as the TT, it's hardly a Ford Focus is it? 8)

The + point with it is that it can be heavily 'personalised' in terms of optional trims and materials. The downside being it's damn expensive to do it!!! A fully leather Boxster cabin is no bad place to be in at all I don't think.

The thing I like most about the TT interior is that it complements the exterior so well - the inside and outside look as if they intrinsically belong together. Everything feels right. Great design.

Damian


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Personally I think the interior of the Boxster is overly criticized - whilst not as nice as the TT, it's hardly a Ford Focus is it? Â 8)
> 
> The + point with it is that it can be heavily 'personalised' in terms of optional trims and materials. The downside being it's damn expensive to do it!!! Â A fully leather Boxster cabin is no bad place to be in at all I don't think.
> 
> ...


Exactly. The TT interior is excellent & highly spec'd as standard, whereas the Boxster is not. However, if you spend a few Â£k on the interior, I think it easily surpasses the TT interior...


----------



## Chris_TTC_546 (May 7, 2002)

Although my Boxster interior is highly specc'd - I'm more than happy with it. 

Spent sunday in the Cotswolds taking a few more piccies. If you like Boxsters and pretty backdrops, check the link. If not, don't .... 

Image number 41 is my current fave desktop background

http://gallery7779.fotopic.net/


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Seems like a nice car to me. Just not my cup of tea.

The sad thing is that I am afraid that owning the TT has made me this way. I have been so pleased with it that I feel quite biased towards other cars. Unless the car is a real knockout then I am just not moved.

Obviously, not everyone on the forum feels this way although I notice that some seem to.

The colour. Silver. Hmmm... A bit conservative for my tastes.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Seems like a nice car to me. Â Just not my cup of tea.
> 
> The sad thing is that I am afraid that owning the TT has made me this way. Â I have been so pleased with it that I feel quite biased towards other cars. Â Unless the car is a real knockout then I am just not moved.
> 
> ...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> latte-drinking TT drivers


lol


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Very nice... wheels look very good.


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

> I wonder if there will be a generation of goatee-wearing , latte-drinking TT drivers refusing to acknowledge progress 'cos the TT is good enough, in 25 years time........


 ;D

There might be, but they wont be the TT drivers of today unless they suddenly grow goatees and start to drink lattes in their dotage.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

> what's a Nubian?


What's a Nubian? Bitc* you almost had me laughing! (or something like that if i remember correctly)


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Great film. I just love Kevin Smith; a pity he's decided to abandon Viewaskew in favour of more serious work. He's working on a film called "The Jersey Girl" with Liv Tyler; can't wait.

Here's another film I love:

You just got to think about it like the first time you got laid. You just gotta go, "Daddy, are you sure this is right?"


----------

